# new member



## Smithy591 (May 13, 2015)

Hello all, trying to get back in to training, all advice happily received 

matt


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome Matt


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lol you said member


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Geddit, welcome Matt???

:blowme:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wha'gwaan my yout?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you eat much Cheese?

Btw, welcome. :thumb:


----------



## Smithy591 (May 13, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Do you eat much Cheese?
> 
> Btw, welcome. :thumb:


Lol in all honesty I dont get it haha, but for reasons unknown ill say "yes, yes i do"


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Smithy591 said:


> Lol in all honesty I dont get it haha, but for reasons unknown ill say "yes, yes i do"


Caerphilly Cheese...ever heard of it?

Never mind.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Pm me for g4p. :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Welcome aboard. Pm me for g4p. :whistling:


Just did


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> Just did


Yeah, received it. Mate.....is what you've requested even legal/possible!? Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying no, but I'm not sure I'm that flexible.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Yeah, received it. Mate.....is what you've requested even legal/possible!? Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying no, but I'm not sure I'm that flexible.


If you can dislocate ya left hip we're gtg

Is legal but frowned upon


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

welcome to uk-m


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> If you can dislocate ya left hip we're gtg
> 
> Is legal but frowned upon


I'm game, you naughty, naughty boy. :sneaky2:

Will pm with a price.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Getting verrry sexy in here..... :wub:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Getting verrry sexy in here..... :wub:


 :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

latblaster said:


> Getting verrry sexy in here..... :wub:


I think the op must be wondering wtf he's signed up to. :laugh:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> If you can dislocate ya left hip we're gtg
> 
> Is legal but frowned upon


Richard can do both mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Getting verrry sexy in here..... :wub:


I know

@Verno


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> :drool: :drool: :drool:


Oh yeah

@latblaster


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I know
> 
> @Verno


I concur.

@FelonE


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I concur.
> 
> @FelonE


Me to, @richardrahl


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Can also dislocate shoulder and self fist @FelonE :devil2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Can also dislocate shoulder and self fist @FelonE :devil2:


Sweet. Just warming my Rollerblades up

@Verno


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

hi an welcome to ukm


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Sweet. Just warming my Rollerblades up
> 
> @Verno


Don't forget protection, Ya know knee pads, elbow pads.......

............... Oh and you'll need a gum shield with Richard too


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

u wot m8


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> Don't forget protection, Ya know knee pads, elbow pads.......
> 
> ............... Oh and you'll need a gum shield with Richard too


I'll cover his gums alright...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> I'll cover his gums alright...


Floss him first mate lol


----------

